# Blood on their hands



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

by John Pilger 
January 29, 2003

IRAQ

William Russell, the great correspondent who reported the carnage of imperial wars, may have first used the expression "blood on his hands" to describe impeccable politicians who, at a safe distance, order the mass killing of ordinary people.

In my experience "on his hands" applies especially to those modern political leaders who have had no personal experience of war, like George W Bush, who managed not to serve in Vietnam, and the effete Tony Blair.

There is about them the essential cowardice of the man who causes death and suffering not by his own hand but through a chain of command that affirms his "authority".

In 1946 the judges at Nuremberg who tried the Nazi leaders for war crimes left no doubt about what they regarded as the gravest crimes against humanity.

The most serious was unprovoked invasion of a sovereign state that offered no threat to one's homeland. Then there was the murder of civilians, for which responsibility rested with the "highest authority".

Blair is about to commit both these crimes, for which he is being denied even the flimsiest United Nations cover now that the weapons inspectors have found, as one put it, "zilch".

Like those in the dock at Nuremberg, he has no democratic cover.

Using the archaic "royal prerogative" he did not consult parliament or the people when he dispatched 35,000 troops and ships and aircraft to the Gulf; he consulted a foreign power, the Washington regime.

Unelected in 2000, the Washington regime of George W Bush is now totalitarian, captured by a clique whose fanaticism and ambitions of "endless war" and "full spectrum dominance" are a matter of record.

All the world knows their names: Bush, Rumsfeld, Rice, Wolfowitz, Cheney and Perle, and Powell, the false liberal. Bush's State of the Union speech last night was reminiscent of that other great moment in 1938 when Hitler called his generals together and told them: "I must have war." He then had it.

To call Blair a mere "poodle" is to allow him distance from the killing of innocent Iraqi men, women and children for which he will share responsibility.

He is the embodiment of the most dangerous appeasement humanity has known since the 1930s. The current American elite is the Third Reich of our times, although this distinction ought not to let us forget that they have merely accelerated more than half a century of unrelenting American state terrorism: from the atomic bombs dropped cynically on Japan as a signal of their new power to the dozens of countries invaded, directly or by proxy, to destroy democracy wherever it collided with American "interests", such as a voracious appetite for the world's resources, like oil.

When you next hear Blair or Straw or Bush talk about "bringing democracy to the people of Iraq", remember that it was the CIA that installed the Ba'ath Party in Baghdad from which emerged Saddam Hussein.

"That was my favourite coup," said the CIA man responsible. When you next hear Blair and Bush talking about a "smoking gun" in Iraq, ask why the US government last December confiscated the 12,000 pages of Iraq's weapons declaration, saying they contained "sensitive information" which needed "a little editing".

Sensitive indeed. The original Iraqi documents listed 150 American, British and other foreign companies that supplied Iraq with its nuclear, chemical and missile technology, many of them in illegal transactions. In 2000 Peter Hain, then a Foreign Office Minister, blocked a parliamentary request to publish the full list of lawbreaking British companies. He has never explained why.

As a reporter of many wars I am constantly aware that words on the page like these can seem almost abstract, part of a great chess game unconnected to people's lives.

The most vivid images I carry make that connection. They are the end result of orders given far away by the likes of Bush and Blair, who never see, or would have the courage to see, the effect of their actions on ordinary lives: the blood on their hands.

Let me give a couple of examples. Waves of B52 bombers will be used in the attack on Iraq. In Vietnam, where more than a million people were killed in the American invasion of the 1960s, I once watched three ladders of bombs curve in the sky, falling from B52s flying in formation, unseen above the clouds.

They dropped about 70 tons of explosives that day in what was known as the "long box" pattern, the military term for carpet bombing. Everything inside a "box" was presumed destroyed.

When I reached a village within the "box", the street had been replaced by a crater.

I slipped on the severed shank of a buffalo and fell hard into a ditch filled with pieces of limbs and the intact bodies of children thrown into the air by the blast.

The children's skin had folded back, like parchment, revealing veins and burnt flesh that seeped blood, while the eyes, intact, stared straight ahead. A small leg had been so contorted by the blast that the foot seemed to be growing from a shoulder. I vomited.

I am being purposely graphic. This is what I saw, and often; yet even in that "media war" I never saw images of these grotesque sights on television or in the pages of a newspaper.

I saw them only pinned on the wall of news agency offices in Saigon as a kind of freaks' gallery.

SOME years later I often came upon terribly deformed Vietnamese children in villages where American aircraft had sprayed a herbicide called Agent Orange.

It was banned in the United States, not surprisingly for it contained Dioxin, the deadliest known poison.

This terrible chemical weapon, which the cliche-mongers would now call a weapon of mass destruction, was dumped on almost half of South Vietnam.

Today, as the poison continues to move through water and soil and food, children continue to be born without palates and chins and scrotums or are stillborn. Many have leukaemia.

You never saw these children on the TV news then; they were too hideous for their pictures, the evidence of a great crime, even to be pinned up on a wall and they are old news now.

That is the true face of war. Will you be shown it by satellite when Iraq is attacked? I doubt it.

I was starkly reminded of the children of Vietnam when I travelled in Iraq two years ago. A paediatrician showed me hospital wards of children similarly deformed: a phenomenon unheard of prior to the Gulf war in 1991.

She kept a photo album of those who had died, their smiles undimmed on grey little faces. Now and then she would turn away and wipe her eyes.

More than 300 tons of depleted uranium, another weapon of mass destruction, were fired by American aircraft and tanks and possibly by the British.

Many of the rounds were solid uranium which, inhaled or ingested, causes cancer. In a country where dust carries everything, swirling through markets and playgrounds, children are especially vulnerable.

For 12 years Iraq has been denied specialist equipment that would allow its engineers to decontaminate its southern battlefields.

It has also been denied equipment and drugs that would identify and treat the cancer which, it is estimated, will affect almost half the population in the south.

LAST November Jeremy Corbyn MP asked the Junior Defence Minister Adam Ingram what stocks of weapons containing depleted uranium were held by British forces operating in Iraq.

His robotic reply was: "I am withholding details in accordance with Exemption 1 of the Code of Practice on Access to Government Information."

Let us be clear about what the Bush-Blair attack will do to our fellow human beings in a country already stricken by an embargo run by America and Britain and aimed not at Saddam Hussein but at the civilian population, who are denied even vaccines for the children. Last week the Pentagon in Washington announced matter of factly that it intended to shatter Iraq "physically, emotionally and psychologically" by raining down on its people 800 cruise missiles in two days.

This will be more than twice the number of missiles launched during the entire 40 days of the 1991 Gulf War.

A military strategist named Harlan Ullman told American television: "There will not be a safe place in Baghdad. The sheer size of this has never been seen before, never been contemplated before."

The strategy is known as Shock and Awe and Ullman is apparently its proud inventor. He said: "You have this simultaneous effect, rather like the nuclear weapons at Hiroshima, not taking days or weeks but minutes."

What will his "Hiroshima effect" actually do to a population of whom almost half are children under the age of 14?

The answer is to be found in a "confidential" UN document, based on World Health Organisation estimates, which says that "as many as 500,000 people could require treatment as a result of direct and indirect injuries".

A Bush-Blair attack will destroy "a functioning primary health care system" and deny clean water to 39 per cent of the population. There is "likely [to be] an outbreak of diseases in epidemic if not pandemic proportions".

It is Washington's utter disregard for humanity, I believe, together with Blair's lies that have turned most people in this country against them, including people who have not protested before.

Last weekend Blair said there was no need for the UN weapons inspectors to find a "smoking gun" for Iraq to be attacked.

Compare that with his reassurance in October 2001 that there would be no "wider war" against Iraq unless there was "absolute evidence" of Iraqi complicity in September 11. And there has been no evidence.

Blair's deceptions are too numerous to list here. He has lied about the nature and effect of the embargo on Iraq by covering up the fact that Washington, with Britain's support, is withholding more than $5billion worth of humanitarian supplies approved by the Security Council.

He has lied about Iraq buying aluminium tubes, which he told Parliament were "needed to enrich uranium". The International Atomic Energy Agency has denied this outright.

He has lied about an Iraqi "threat", which he discovered only following September 11 2001 when Bush made Iraq a gratuitous target of his "war on terror". Blair's "Iraq dossier" has been mocked by human rights groups.

However, what is wonderful is that across the world the sheer force of public opinion isolates Bush and Blair and their lemming, John Howard in Australia.

So few people believe them and support them that The Guardian this week went in search of the few who do - "the hawks". The paper published a list of celebrity warmongers, some apparently shy at describing their contortion of intellect and morality. It is a small list.

IN CONTRAST the majority of people in the West, including the United States, are now against this gruesome adventure and the numbers grow every day.

It is time MPs joined their constituents and reclaimed the true authority of parliament. MPs like Tam Dalyell, Alice Mahon, Jeremy Corbyn and George Galloway have stood alone for too long on this issue and there have been too many sham debates manipulated by Downing Street.

If, as Galloway says, a majority of Labour backbenchers are against an attack, let them speak up now.

Blair's figleaf of a "coalition" is very important to Bush and only the moral power of the British people can bring the troops home without them firing a shot.

The consequences of not speaking out go well beyond an attack on Iraq. Washington will effectively take over the Middle East, ensuring an age of terrorism other than their own.

The next American attack is likely to be Iran - the Israelis want this - and their aircraft are already in place in Turkey. Then it may be China's turn.

"Endless war" is Vice-President Cheney's contribution to our understanding.

Bush has said he will use nuclear weapons "if necessary". On March 26 last Geoffrey Hoon said that other countries "can be absolutely confident that in the right conditions we would be willing to use our nuclear weapons".

Such madness is the true enemy. What's more, it is right here at home and you, the British people, can stop it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im not going to dignify this post with a f-cking response.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I admit it's very one-sided, not very objective and I would never compare our present day leaders to Third Reich big shots, but facts don't lie... America (and its lapdog England) does have a lot of blood on its hands, and looks freighteningly anxious get wash its hands with a new supply of blood. I'm not saying other western countries don't, but this is about the US, not the other countries...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...no comment on this post...this just proves to me more now that the world never gives the US thanks for anything we do, even when we DO help in good faith...to everyone out there who thinks america is nothing but a bully...POOP ON YOU :veryangry:

...to all who have thanked the US and believe that we are just trying to help, i applaud you and give you my thanks :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"Im not going to dignify this post with a f-cking response." - Xenon

"...no comment on this post..." - USMC*sPiKeY*

Apparently not! :







:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

give me 15minutes...i will make a comment....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wait until 3000 of your people burn in f**king flames, and see if you dont want to take action?!?!!? The fact of the matter is, America, for all its power, has been the most restrained nation to EVER occupy this planet. The technology and weapons we have could allow us to form an empire unlike any ever seen on this planet.....yet we dont.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"The fact of the matter is, America, for all its power, has been the most restrained nation to EVER occupy this planet"

you are the first nation to have all this "power", so that is not a hard thing to achieve, now is it?, but their are plenty of more restrained nations - Belgium for one!

you might also notice that this is aimed at the Brittish public to motivate them to take an interest, and put a stop to it all, It is against our prime minister, and your presidant, but it is pro our countrys, and humanity!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I also posted this on pfish in the water cooler, and nobody has replyed!
I guess we are a bit more political over here.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes, my little British friend, another interesting post. I don't agree with a lot of it but it was still an enlighten read. It is always interesting to get a viewpoint from people around the world. 
One thing I would like to point out though:

"American state terrorism: from the atomic bombs dropped cynically on Japan as a signal of their new power to the dozens of countries invaded, directly or by proxy, to destroy democracy wherever it collided with American "interests", such as a voracious appetite for the world's resources, like oil."

To say that the dropping of the atomic bombs on Japan was an act of terrorism to showoff our new power, to me, places all his other statements in question. They are the ones that attacked us. I think the Japanese got off easy; we rebuilt their country and supplied our best engineers and economists to rebuild their economy. Did they rebuild Pearl Harbor?

Oh well, I guess we will see what comes out in the coming months and years to see if what is going to happen in Iraq is justified or not. 
My belief is that Saddam is a madman, along with numerous leaders in the Middle East. I would like to take out those leaders without killing the masses, but that is simply not possible.
I would also like to just shut our boarders down, not give my tax $ to other countries simply because they choose to live in dirt, and take care of the people here who need it. But we are a global economy now and this will never happen. I am just a US citizen, an American, hate me if you want, that is fine, because I will just go home and turn on my 60" big screen, open a beer, and watch us "blow your country up!"


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I'm not going to sit here and write my entire views of this war or even of the leaders today, because my opinion will undoubtedy strike you as one-sided and ridiculous as yours struck me. Having said that, How can you live in (UK?) a place where you are also able to compare your leader with Hitler? If i thought my leader was like Hitler, I'd be out of there. And how do you call the United States' Government a regime? That's crazy. I'll leave it at that, I don't want to start yet another war right here on pfury


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

"The most serious was unprovoked invasion of a sovereign state that offered no threat to one's homeland. Then there was the murder of civilians, for which responsibility rested with the 'highest authority'."

Saddam IS a threat to the US homeland. Saddam IS a threat to the homeland of the entire world. Saddam did provoke the US, and lastly Saddam HAS murdered innocent iraqi civilians.. He has provoked the US by not following the sanctions of the UN. He provoked the US by continuing to build up his bio and nuclear arms, directly in violation of the sanctions. He provoked the US by playing cat and mouse games, hiding those weapons, giving the UN inspectors the run around. Furthermore, the US is a nation of peace, we DO NOT tolerate a dictator who slaughters his own countrymen, because of the fact that they do not believe his ideas.

"the weapons inspectors have found, as one put it, 'zilch'. "

hmm..do you think the reason as to why the weapon inspectors have found "zilch" is because saddam has obiviously hid these weapons...after the US announced that we were gonna attack (stupid idea, by the way), Saddam went ahead and ordered his little goons to go hide these weapons. i mean, we did announce it thursday. Between thursday and saturday, 2 days, they could've cleaned house...two days is quite enough time to hide things you dont want anybody to see...in my opinion, Saddam and the UN are just delaying the inevitable...WAR IS A NECCESSARY EVIL!

"Bush's State of the Union speech last night was reminiscent of that other great moment in 1938 when Hitler called his generals together and told them: 'I must have war.' He then had it. "

in mr. bush's State Of The Union address, he did not say "I must have war". mr. bush touched the idea lightly, but stated that if Saddam does not comply, then we are forced to goto war and disarm him.
"The current American elite is the Third Reich of our times, although this distinction ought not to let us forget that they have merely accelerated more than half a century of unrelenting American state terrorism: from the atomic bombs dropped cynically on Japan as a signal of their new power to the dozens of countries invaded, directly or by proxy, to destroy democracy wherever it collided with American 'interests', such as a voracious appetite for the world's resources, like oil. "
comparing the American elite to the third reich is just insulting.. the third reich believed that they should have a superior race to rule the world, thus having the "utopian" world. in creating this belief, the third reich must weed out all of the worlds "infidels". america does not weed out all its infidels. america supports the idea of the "utopian" world. america embraces unity through sex, race, religion and idea....as for the dropping of the bomb on hiroshima, it was necessary to end the war. we had no choice but to drop it on hiroshima because of the fact that the brits and americans had it under control in european theatre, as for the pacific theatre, US Marines, were getting killed, in order to stop more of our marines from getting killed, we were forced to drop it on hiroshima civilians....we do not destroy democracy if it conflicts our american interests, we negotiate :nod:

"remember that it was the CIA that installed the Ba'ath Party in Baghdad from which emerged Saddam Hussein. "

the US instituted this party because we did not want the country to run chaotically into the ground. the US instituted the party so it could establish a democracy. the US did not see the emergence of saddam, the US did not vote Saddam into power. the US did not take part in any way, shape or form, to elect saddam. Saddam pulled a HITLER on his people, he took power and gave it to himself!

"I am being purposely graphic. This is what I saw, and often; yet even in that 'media war' I never saw images of these grotesque sights on television or in the pages of a newspaper. "

well duh! of course you wont see these images in the newspaper, its too graphic. i mean would anyone here want to see a disfigured child or human being?...as i said earlier, WAR IS A NECESSARY EVIL. tragically innocent people sacrifice their lives so that others like you and i, can live in better world

"SOME years later I often came upon terribly deformed Vietnamese children in villages where American aircraft had sprayed a herbicide called Agent Orange. 
It was banned in the United States, not surprisingly for it contained Dioxin, the deadliest known poison. 
This terrible chemical weapon, which the cliche-mongers would now call a weapon of mass destruction, was dumped on almost half of South Vietnam. 
Today, as the poison continues to move through water and soil and food, children continue to be born without palates and chins and scrotums or are stillborn. Many have leukaemia."

my parents are from vietnam, i went to visit vietnam for the first time, 5 years ago. no where did i SEE anything that he has described. the only thing i saw was skinny children who are well-nourished. these children do not have any of the disfunctions that he has talked about (i only assume that their scrotums are intact and functioning properly, i mean, they can pee right?)...vietnam, today is a thriving country, living on its own, suceeding in every aspect of life...in my opinion, my relatives are very happy in vietnam!

"Will you be shown it by satellite when Iraq is attacked?"

can you (by you, i mean mr. pilger) correctly interpet a satellite image without any help from intelligence analyzers?

"She kept a photo album of those who had died, their smiles undimmed on grey little faces. Now and then she would turn away and wipe her eyes. 
More than 300 tons of depleted uranium, another weapon of mass destruction, were fired by American aircraft and tanks and possibly by the British. 
Many of the rounds were solid uranium which, inhaled or ingested, causes cancer. In a country where dust carries everything, swirling through markets and playgrounds, children are especially vulnerable. "

hmmm, i guess this guy hasn't gotten the idea that Saddam has also tested bio/nuc weapons on his own people...and i guess he hasn't come to the conclusion that Saddam IS a madman, sorta like Hitler...after all, they both have experimented for their own purposes on human beings before

"Let us be clear about what the Bush-Blair attack will do to our fellow human beings in a country already stricken by an embargo run by America and Britain and aimed not at Saddam Hussein but at the civilian population, who are denied even vaccines for the children. Last week the Pentagon in Washington announced matter of factly that it intended to shatter Iraq 'physically, emotionally and psychologically' by raining down on its people 800 cruise missiles in two days. "

Saddam is the one who is denying his people food and health. the US and britian, as well as the disfunctional UN have aided iraq in food and health products....that is all BS, the pentagon DOES NOT intend to shatter Iraq "pyhsically, emotionally and psychologically" by raining down 800 missiles. thats just some stupid nut who thinks he is a world politics analyzer. those guys are nothing but full of $#!T! besides, if the US did rain down 800 cruise missiles, wouldnt that look bad on our part?

"It is Washington's utter disregard for humanity, I believe, together with Blair's lies that have turned most people in this country against them, including people who have not protested before. "

....i disagree with this...i fully back our president, not as a Marine, but as a patriotic civilian of my great country. In fact, we have over 60% of our country who stand behind our president...the other 40-someodd % are actors who think "the US is wrong" and people who dont really care about the world politics.

"unless there was 'absolute evidence' of Iraqi complicity in September 11. And there has been no evidence. "

there is plenty of evidence...secretary of state powell has provided the world with them...granted it seems a little weird, but its proof, is it not?

"The next American attack is likely to be Iran - the Israelis want this - and their aircraft are already in place in Turkey. Then it may be China's turn. "

hmmm...why are we attacking Iran? Iran has not provoked us. Iran has no broken any rules. Iran is having a good old time with itself....as for us placing aircraft in Turkey. we're doing it so that we can protect turkey from possible attacks by iraq or al queada, because FRANCE, GERMANY, and BELGUIM offered not to....why have a NATO, if you can't agree on helping your own ally? as for china, we welcome the country to the club of "world superpower"

"Bush has said he will use nuclear weapons 'if necessary'. On March 26 last Geoffrey Hoon said that other countries 'can be absolutely confident that in the right conditions we would be willing to use our nuclear weapons'. "

BULL$#!T! do you think america is stupid enough to unleash an attack using nuclear weapon? do you think america wants the entire world destroyed? do you honestly think that no one else would retaliate against the US with its own nuclear weapons, thus starting a nuclear holocaust? THAT IS COMPLETE AND UTTER BULL$#!T!!!!
:veryangry:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

LaughingOutLoud(LOL) :laughlong: ...didn't expect that kind of answer from a 19year old US Marine did you? ??? :laughlong:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm......nuff said


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> "It is Washington's utter disregard for humanity, I believe, together with Blair's lies that have turned most people in this country against them, including people who have not protested before. "
> 
> ....i disagree with this...i fully back our president, not as a Marine, but as a patriotic civilian of my great country. In fact, we have over 60% of our country who stand behind our president...the other 40-someodd % are actors who think "the US is wrong" and people who dont really care about the world politics.


This is not aimed for an american audience, he means the Brittish public.

"Well, I'm not going to sit here and write my entire views of this war or even of the leaders today, because my opinion will undoubtedy strike you as one-sided and ridiculous as yours struck me. Having said that, How can you live in (UK?) a place where you are also able to compare your leader with Hitler?" - Kolbenschlag

I did not write this, neither do I agree with everything said within it, I just thought that it was interesting.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I am just a US citizen, an American, hate me if you want, that is fine, because I will just go home and turn on my 60" big screen, open a beer, and watch us "blow your country up!"


wowser


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FARK Headline: Anti-Americanism on the rise in Europe. Don't-give-a-rats-ass-what-Europe-thinksism on the rise in America.

http://www.msnbc.com/news/871193.asp?0cv=CA01

FARK!


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

"I am just a US citizen, an American, hate me if you want, that is fine, because I will just go home and turn on my 60" big screen, open a beer, and watch us "blow your country up!"

LOL....







He!l Yea


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Wait until 3000 of your people burn in f**king flames, and see if you dont want to take action?!?!!? The fact of the matter is, America, for all its power, has been the most restrained nation to EVER occupy this planet. The technology and weapons we have could allow us to form an empire unlike any ever seen on this planet.....yet we dont.


Good answer, I like that. :rockin:


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

piranha13 said:


> "I am just a US citizen, an American, hate me if you want, that is fine, because I will just go home and turn on my 60" big screen, open a beer, and watch us "blow your country up!"
> 
> LOL....
> 
> ...


Well said that is the way to do it. The old american way.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have nothing against the American people, all I resent is the US government and its foul politics.

I mean, it is screaming murder about the possibilty of Iraq possessing weapons of mass destruction (probably with good reason, don't get me wrong), but who the f*ck is the US government to decide who may and who may not possess those weapons. It has been passing out all sorts of horrible weapons to all sorts of regimes and movements in the past (Taliban, Iraq, Middle America etc. etc. the list is seemingly endless), because it served their purpose at that moment, but as soon as it starts to interfere with its business, it time go go for war ??? That's plain hypocrisy







No American can deny his/her government is responsible for many drama's that has happened in the last couple of decades...


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Instead I'd rather be the one blowing the country up.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha13 said:


> Instead I'd rather be the one blowing the country up.


If that was directed towards me, I am old (35) and did my time in the service. If I was needed, I would go, but I will leave this to the young studs.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> but who the f*ck is the US government to decide who may and who may not possess those weapons.


....we're just working inside of the rules that the UN put up. we're doing our part...besides, have you seen any other country take action in cooperarting with the rules set up by the UN?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know whats funny, all these anti-war protesters think were going into Iraq for the oil, but were not. Were going because we have to protect our freedoms' here at home. All these protesters are protesting because we'll be killing innocent lives and yadda yadda yah...well you know what...with any war comes death, but at least with this war it will end the killings being done by Sadam. I mean all of Iraq's people are forced to agree on every little thing Sadam does. If not they get killed. He's killed thousands of people already, what do you think is gonna make him stop?! Obviously not his people. So...thats all I got to say


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

the world is a fucked up place. and it is people who make it this way


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

guns don't kill people, people kill people!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats it Im packing my things and moving to Planet X!!!









..::currently::... accepting suggestions on exactly how to get there!! :look:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ..::currently::... accepting suggestions on exactly how to get there!! :look:


I would advise against the space shuttle


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yes no shuttles...but you can always drive to disney world....it's the most magical place in the world


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would use a space-hopper


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i'd just get high and space out


----------

